# Do high blood sugars affect



## smile4loubie (Mar 2, 2010)

Do high blood sugars affect your chance of conception. I know its dangerous for baby with high blood sugars just looking at the bigger picture. 

Waiting for my first appointment with new clinic and plan to ask a lot of questions then, just wondering what you have been told.

I want to start trying for a baby asap but not going to till sugars are under control. Also wondering if it will affect my chances long term...


Any ideas or what have you been told?


----------



## rachelha (Mar 2, 2010)

Lou 

My understanding is that being diabetic does not affect your chances of conception no matter what your blood sugars are like.  However the first few weeks are really important for the health of the baby so you need to have your levels ok while you are trying to conceive.  

I was given the ok to start trying when I got my hba1c down to 7.4.

You should ask if your clinic have a pre-pregnancy clinic.  Some do and they should give you extra help to get your hba1c down.  Definitely mention you want to start trying for kids.  I was pretty much ignored by my clinic until I mentioned babies and then I got alot more support.

Hope the appointment goes well


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 2, 2010)

I will do =) Just not got appointment till 23rd March so trying to get as much info as i can before hand =)

Thank You  
 xx


----------

